# Fish Snob



## johnmonroney (Mar 17, 2009)

Are there other folks out there that are snobs when it comes to your fish? I look at some peoples list and go, "What are you thinking, that is just stupid? or Why? I guess Im not really looking for an answer. I have the breeds I like, but Loaches? UGH :-? oh yeah and I hate goldfish.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I love cichlids and loaches. A lot of people here keep all kinds of fish. My loaches are very cute and funny.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I prefer fish with "personality" so there are a lot of fish that I don't plan on owning. I don't really look down or question people with other preferences though.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

To each his own. I am not wild about certain fish, but someone has to love them! I have always enjoyed kuhli loaches, but would never put them with my african cichlids. I am not a purist and find some purist a bit irritating. How pure can an aquarium ever be? Either way it's artificial. Enjoy your fish to the level that suits you.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup I'm a snob when it comes to certain things. When I see too big a fish in a tank that *I* think is too small for them. Or when I see overstocked tanks. Or when I see some one wanting to mix african cichlids with south american cichlids. I definately think, 


> "What are you thinking, that is just stupid?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

The deeper I go into the hobby, the more appreciation I have for all fish. I was a cichlid fan only for a long time and now there isn't much fish I don't like. I remember I hated angelfish and discus because they never move, and after owning my angelfish for 2 years, I am waiting for the day to have my own tank with them. Same thing with loaches, I didn't want to waste tank space with them but after owning 6 yo yo loaches in my 75 for about 6 months and watching the "clean up crew" at work, I just stared at them for 10 minutes a day. I think you need to own some and really watch how they act and understand them, they become quite interesting in their own right. Still not crazy about danio's though :lol:


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

That is the beautiful thing about the hobby is how your taste and appreciation of all fish will evolve.
It is constantly changing and usually for the better.

My initial feelings toward fish in the beginning was similar to *Nathan43*.
I know after 5 years in the game I can't really find a fish I don't like for one reason or another.  
They all have something, it just takes the right person at the right time to recognize it.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> and I hate goldfish.


Did one bite you when you were a kid or something?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

fish snobs are the biggest problem with such forums. if your building a stand or tank, there is always a master carpenter, or if your building a sump always a master carpenter, always some snob telling you your fish suck or can/cant live together. it makes newbs shy away .. show some respect. and for the record.. a certain few have said my first community tank was a disaster but i successfully had malawi with mbuna with west african.. new world, and even my lovely frontosa that all got along great. alot want a replica of a certain african lake in their tank...others JUST LIKE FISH to each their own... LIVE AND LET LIVE


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Yup I'm a snob when it comes to certain things. When I see too big a fish in a tank that *I* think is too small for them. Or when I see overstocked tanks. Or when I see some one wanting to mix african cichlids with south american cichlids. I definately think,
> 
> 
> > "What are you thinking, that is just stupid?


You can easily mix west African cichlids with SA cichlids. I don't see what the problem is. A rule of thumb only goes so far, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

well......... i guess im a snob when it comes to huge catfish or the dreaded pacu.. but heck.. havent we all had one at one time :lol:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish snobs don't serve as effective ambassodors to the hobby. Just the opposite, actually.

In some circles there's way too much, "My fish is rarer than your fish" and deviciveness.

Enjoy what you want to enjoy. Treat your fish and fellow hobbyists with respect...even if what they like isn't your taste...and celebrate what you have in common with your fellow cichlidiots.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

> Enjoy what you want to enjoy. Treat your fish and fellow hobbyists with respect...even if what they like isn't your taste...and celebrate what you have in common with your fellow cichlidiots.


Very well stated dogofwar. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

jfly said:


> fish snobs are the biggest problem with such forums. if your building a stand or tank, there is always a master carpenter, or if your building a sump always a master carpenter,


I don't agree with this at all. I can build just about anything out of wood. Built many stands. And I would hope that if I saw something inherently wrong with a stand design, and posted it, the person would not think I was being a snob, but rather trying to help. When I post about what I can keep with an Oscar in a 75 gallon tank, I do not look at the replies as being snobbish, but rather deferring to someone who has more expertise. Someone who has been there, done that. I think that's the beauty of this forum. We all help each other. I know if can help with a construction question, there will be someone who will come along and help me with a stocking issue. Or a filtration issue. Or how to plumb that sump of yours :wink: .


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

My take:

Sharing knowledge, wisdom and experience is a great thing to do, so long as it's done tastefully (and not merely as part of a quest for self-aggrandizement). Nothing wrong with evolving your tastes and branching out into more specialized areas of the hobby either... or in promoting awareness about issues of concern (without being condescending).

Goldfish? Actually I quite like them - well, commons/comets anyways. I'd need a pond to keep them properly though and so don't at the moment. The fancier, deformed varieties really don't appeal to me, in part because of their appearance, in part because their unnatural shapes are a rather obvious handicap to them. But hey, one could argue that even the commons are 'handicapped' in a sense, because their unnatural coloration would make them easier prey if released in the wild; commets even more so because their longer finnage would additionally make them a bit easier for predators to snag. So there you go - it's all relative.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

morpheus agreed:: im talking along the lines, (and i KNOW you know what i mean) of the attitude, not beneficial friendly advice . Im stating that no matter how sturdy my stand is, or how georgeous a breed a certain fish is.. there are always .. hmm .. those who like to be the know all end all.. you post then 20 minutes later (probably after googling) they come with a post that always thumps ya.. i mean cmon weve ALL had this happen to us im willing to venture, and if not then wow ditch the fish and be an astrophysicist


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> but ya gotta admit those handicapped orandas are georgeous.. and do they get special parking


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> .. and do they get special parking


lmao


----------

